# 1967 huffy camaro



## sidney (Aug 14, 2017)

i have a black huffy camaro bike . got it new i was 13 at the time never been restored, rode it for the first 8 years & then from time to time . now retired ride it 2 hours a day now  still in great shape . thinking about restoring it if i could find someone  to make the decals for it . also had a schwinn 20 " buzz bike back when the were hot . sold the schwinn last year .


----------



## partsguy (Aug 14, 2017)

sidney said:


> i have a black huffy camaro bike . got it new i was 13 at the time never been restored, rode it for the first 8 years & then from time to time . now retired ride it 2 hours a day now  still in great shape . thinking about restoring it if i could find someone  to make the decals for it . also had a schwinn 20 " buzz bike back when the were hot . sold the schwinn last year .
> 
> View attachment 660455
> 
> ...





Sidney,

I would not restore that Camaro. It is in remarkable condition as it is. To restore that bike would not gain you anything. I would just clean it up and give it a mechanical service and re-pack all the bearings.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 14, 2017)

I second @partsguy. Not many bikes this old are anywhere near this condition. You've obviously taken good care of it so far, a little gentle maintenance is all it needs.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a purple Camaro shell, no bezel or switch that partsguy sent me for the project I'm working on. It's nice to see what the entire bike looks like, although mine is a ladies frame. The graphics are the same as mine, missed out on a Monark Thunderbird style headlight that would've worked as well.

I am pleased to see such wonderful bikes in such good shape. Thanks for posting them!



sidney said:


> i have a black huffy camaro bike . got it new i was 13 at the time never been restored, rode it for the first 8 years & then from time to time . now retired ride it 2 hours a day now  still in great shape . thinking about restoring it if i could find someone  to make the decals for it . also had a schwinn 20 " buzz bike back when the were hot . sold the schwinn last year .
> 
> View attachment 660455
> 
> ...


----------



## partsguy (Aug 14, 2017)

Oilit said:


> I second @partsguy. Not many bikes this old are anywhere near this condition. You've obviously taken good care of it so far, a little gentle maintenance is all it needs.




I would adopt the mentality of this lil ole lady...same car since 1964...


----------



## sidney (Aug 14, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Sidney,
> 
> I would not restore that Camaro. It is in remarkable condition as it is. To restore that bike would not gain you anything. I would just clean it up and give it a mechanical service and re-pack all the bearings.



thanks partguy for the infro & for looking


----------



## sidney (Aug 14, 2017)

thanks everyone for looking at my huffy bike & saying what you think about it . it does have some scraps , paint is fading , 1 small dent in the rear  fender. i did take care of it through the years, never in the rain & garage kept all it's life . thanks for the comets will get fine-fine steel wool  to shine up the chrome take it apart & repack the barrings, ( it has been a long while ) sidney .//.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 14, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> I have a purple Camaro shell, no bezel or switch that partsguy sent me for the project I'm working on. It's nice to see what the entire bike looks like, although mine is a ladies frame. The graphics are the same as mine, missed out on a Monark Thunderbird style headlight that would've worked as well.
> 
> I am pleased to see such wonderful bikes in such good shape. Thanks for posting them!



Here's what the ladies bike looks like. Ugliest darn bike I ever owned.



The black one is nice. I agree, keep it original.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 15, 2017)

Here's a nice ladies currently on Craig's here.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/vintage-huffy-camaro-cruiser/6260375694.html

Mike


----------



## vincev (Aug 15, 2017)

I would not restore it.I dont think decals are readily available plus the bike is in very nice original condition.I would just clean,lube and polish it.It will come out very nice being in black.


----------



## Floyd (Aug 15, 2017)

Those scrapes and dings and fading paint tell a story a restoration would erase! Repack bearing and enjoy the ride!!


----------

